# cherub tomato?



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

Theres a cherry tomato in the store called cherub. I can't find cherub seed in any catalog I have & haven't had any luck looking online either. Any idea where I can get seed?
Thanks!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

It's a Dutch hybrid and the seed only available in commercial quantities. However, most of that type usually return close to their parents. Buy the tomatoes and save some seeds from one of them. Just spread them out on a piece of paper. When time to plant, scrape off how many you want to start.

Martin


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks Paquebot!


----------



## Uncle JD (Dec 1, 2010)

Paquebot said:


> It's a Dutch hybrid and the seed only available in commercial quantities. However, most of that type usually return close to their parents. Buy the tomatoes and save some seeds from one of them. Just spread them out on a piece of paper. When time to plant, scrape off how many you want to start.
> 
> Martin


Will a hybrid seed grow? I am new to gardening.

blessings,
jd


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Yes, Cherub F2 seed will indeed grow. Fruit just might not be exactly 100% the same as Cherub F1.

Martin


----------



## Uncle JD (Dec 1, 2010)

What if any would the differences be? The ones we get at Sam's are delicious.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Differences will depend upon how simple or complicated the parents are. Examples are Santa F1 and Sungold F1. Santa F2 will come back almost 95% true to Santa F1. The odd 5% will be square or blocky rather than round. Sungold F2 may be yellow or red, round, blocky, or elongated, and rounded or pointed blossom end. Red and yellow may even be on the same vine which in turn may be 2' tall or sprawl 10'. In other words, it took an awful lot combined genes to come up with it.

Martin


----------



## Uncle JD (Dec 1, 2010)

ah,, thank you Sir. I may try to plant some and see how it goes. 

blessings,

jd


----------



## Uncle JD (Dec 1, 2010)

While on the subject of growing, I posted this in another thread: what can I plant nearby to deter squash bugs? I got some good squash last year, but then the bugs came and wiped out every single plant in about 4 days. I couldn't believe it. I didn't even see them until the plans were covered.

blessings,
jd


----------



## Eda (Oct 17, 2020)

Uncle JD said:


> While on the subject of growing, I posted this in another thread: what can I plant nearby to deter squash bugs? I got some good squash last year, but then the bugs came and wiped out every single plant in about 4 days. I couldn't believe it. I didn't even see them until the plans were covered.
> 
> blessings,
> jd


----------



## Eda (Oct 17, 2020)

When is the best time to ant cherubs? Will they start indoors


----------

